# Looking for outdoor/camping items



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone here know where in the GTA to get good pricings on the following items?

-U.S GI stainless steel canteen cup ( www.canteenshop.com sells them but expensive when I add the stove + lid + canteen tho I don't want a knock off mystery metal when it comes to my food)

-Snow Peak titanium cookware. Looking for the SnowPeak 900 which can fit a wood gas stove and has the frying pan. I like how you can use it in the fire.

-Gatco sharpening system. Looking for the regular home version and the 'backpacker' model for field use. (I like how Gatco has a higher angle then Lansky)

Right now I have a GSI Soloist and while it works nice with the non stick coating (when making rice) I don't feel comfortable using it on an open flame. I like the idea of stainless or titanium for my survival/bushcraft learning use and because wood is everywhere where I am instead of spending $5/canister of fuel every few days.

Did not find anything on Craigslist/Kijiji and I didn't have much luck finding on google.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking for some odor-free/scent-locked in bags that work. Anyone got any experience with such things?

My only experience is with 'zip' type bags. I'm using the no name type but thinking of trying some Ziploc ones pending the replies I get. I dehydrated some cooked rotisserie chicken (seasoned with soy sauce) and green peppers. Right now I have a chicken/green pepper scent in my bag and cooler bag which I'm trying to air out. 

I switched to a small ziploc container but I like the flexibility of zip top bags better as I can fit more food into the tiny corners of my bag then a bulky hard container. Only problem is I'm looking for a scent free bag. I like to keep about 1 days worth of dehydrated food in my bag for daily snacks when I'm out and about so the bag needs to work long term should it be in the backpack for a week at a time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

+1 I wish I had answers because I want know the same. The price of light backpacking/canoeing meals is ridiculous. Would love to make my own DH food.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

It sounds like you are looking for pretty specific things, and I have no idea if they have them, but for good prices on campling stuff I'd recommend tent city (Dufferin & Steeles). They have army surplus stuff there too. I got a great raincoat there really cheap last year and it's so waterproof and useful (it was well used but so rugged that it works like it's new). I also got a big backpacking backpack... I've used it well and it's held up great. Prices are way better than MEC or any of the other camping stores I've seen for the quality, the store does have a bit of dirt and dust here and there though.

I'd definately give them a call first to find out if they have what you are looking for. They have lots but I don't know about specific stuff.

Julie


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Le Baron on Woodbine just south of highway 7 has great camping/outdoor /fishing gear at good prices. Call to make sure of specifics.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anoobias said:


> +1 I wish I had answers because I want know the same. The price of light backpacking/canoeing meals is ridiculous. Would love to make my own DH food.


I am experimenting with my urban backpacking (I call it this because I cook outdoors daily while biking or travelling around) cooking wihch is good training before going semi-remote or remote camping.

I'll share some EASY recipies which I think anyone can do. I don't have a dehydrator so I'm going the oven/stove method which many have access to unless you're in a dorm which welll......toaster oven solves that. 

[Dehydrated Chicken:]

1. Buy any pre-cooked store rotisserie chicken. (Eat and enjoy the chicken when hot/fresh.)

2. Using a fork strip off as much meat off the chicken and shred it.

3. Sprinkle some soy sauce over the chicken. (black pepper is optional here)

4. Using a frying pan (I used a T-Fal non-stick but moving to stainless when I can for health concerns) with a little oil and fry the chicken over medium heat.

5. Turn the heat down to a simmer/minimum and the chicken will dehydrate qiuckly over about ~30mins.

[Dehydrated Bell Peppers:]

1. Wash bell peppers (I used green bell peppers)

2. Cut to ~1cm slices

3. Lay them all over a large cookie tray (I used an aluminum oven element crum catcher sold in 3 to 5 piece packs.) with parchment paper.

4. Turn oven to lowest setting (if you have a pizza stone put the tray on top of that as the stone will hold the heat longer so if your tray is on top of it, it will help speed up the drying)

5. Took me ~5-6 hours for about 3 green peppers.

Tip: The peppers will shrink (a duh, obvious as you're dehydrating it) so you don't have to lay all the pepper slices non overlapping. You can overlap some of the pepper slices as long as you shuffle sliced peppers ~3-4hrs in and everything will fit on the tray then.

This is what I cook normally when I can't find what I want to eat or don't feel like buying any fastfood or don't feel comfortable eating out.

[Rice w/chicken(or beef jerky) & green peppers:]

1. Wash long grain rice ~2-3 times

2. Using a 1:1-1.5 ratio of 1 part rice to 1 or 1.5 part water

3. Add green pepper + chicken

4. Start stove (I use a Brunton Talon, good stove for the money and it's getting cheaper to find. I got mine 2yrs ago @ Can.T ~$50. I've seen it for sale ~$30ish on Craigs/Kijiji and Ebay)

5. Follow this for rice cooking. 



 (helps if you have a transparent lid (one of the things I like about the GSI Soloist lid ) Stir occasionally except the final stage.

6. When rice is done, everything is ready to eat.

That's my cooking method. I'm about to explore the cosy method which should save me about IDK probably 20% fuel during the last 15mins simmering.

Protip: MSR ISOPRO canisters are confirmed to work down to -22C. I know this from personal experience during a night walk in what I considered one of the last winter temps (we got robbed this winter in the temps.  ). Normally you'll hear people comment how butane/propane mixes don't work well in sub-zero temps but I think it's the higher propane content in the MSR mix that allowed it to roar hot during the -22C temps.

Hope that helps some. I'm considering making a thread on field cooking.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Need some help finding 1/2 - 1oz small flat plastic bottles. I plan on using them for holding a small amount of liquid like camp soap for cleaning my pots.

I need them small as I plan on nesting them inside the pot. Something flush rop would help. Not like those eye dropper bottles with the long narrow tip/tops.

Thanks in advance. If you have anything like that perhaps in a lab or something (I'd like to know it's former use/contents) or can help me find a place to get some locally preferred I'd appreciate it. Smallest I could find is Camp Soap in 2oz flat bottles at The Scout Shop.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpski...


----------

